# Anyone with a Kidcatcher?



## ssolberg99 (Mar 31, 2005)

Does anyone have one of these Kidcatcher driveway guards? If so, do you like it and does it work well for detering children and stopping balls. I can't seem to find any reviews on it.


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

we don't have that particular item, but my DH rigged up something just like that across our driveway with some of that snow drift barrier stuff, a couple pipes, and a couple clips and D-rings. It clips to our fence on one side, and to two bolts in the side of our deck on the other side. It works GREAT for our purpose. Gives DS the ability to play in the back yard without me being on top of him, and gives me the peace of mind to know that he can't bolt into the road, and that none of the numerous stray dogs in the neighborhood can get into our back yard while we're there. It was a God send late in my pregnancy when I couldn't ahve caught him if I wanted to if he took off running.

Clearly, I think it's a great idea.









Oh man, I just saw that it's $120. I think ours cost maybe $40 with all the materials...you could do it WAY cheaper yourself.....let me know if you want me to ask DH exactly what he did with ours.


----------



## ssolberg99 (Mar 31, 2005)

Thank you The4OfUs. I had actually thought about that snow fencing also. Definitely cheaper!


----------

